# [SOLVED] Maintenance in Progress message in windows 8



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Windows 8 has been driving me crazy for the last few hours! It shows that it is conducting a system maintenance. I have no idea why. I am attaching a screenshot. I've never experienced this before. 

I use Windows 8 Home 64-bit edition

Your help is much appreciated Thank you.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Maintenance in Progress message in windows 8*

Hi,

I don't have Windows 8 myself, (probably never will) but as far as I can tell, its supposed to only run when the system is idle.



> Automatic Maintenance is a built-in feature in Windows 8/Windows 8.1 that automatically maintains and optimizes the computer when the system is in idle state, or at the scheduled time that is by default set to 2:00 a.m. everyday.
> 
> Although the Automatic Maintenance automatically optimizes the computer without any user intervention, there are a few things that must be kept under consideration while leaving the feature enabled in home PCs.


You can disable it if preferred.

How Can I Enable/Disable Automatic Maintenance in Windows 8/Windows 8.1? - Windows 8 - Windows 8


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Maintenance in Progress message in windows 8*

Many thanks for the information. I feel better now. :thumb:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

